# Free Games-No registration required



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thought it would be good to gather some links to free games on internet. Would prefer those that don't require registration.

I will start with a couple...........

For Tetris fans..............

http://neave.com/n-blox/

For Cribbage fans..........

http://www.disabled-world.com/entertainment/games/cribbage.php

To learn the US States................

http://www.ironicsans.com/state22.html

(Using this game, I am now proudly able to name all of the US states......alphabetically...........to the first letter at least.)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If not too much to ask....I am wondering if the mods could sticky some of these threads...such as Music, Video, Games, Books posts?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am majorly into HALO 4. Is that like Tetris?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't think so. 

Tetris is an old school...... blocks that drop and have to be fitted...........kind of game. Simple but addictive.

Here is another game for geography buffs.................

Guess where you are in the world....................

http://geoguessr.com/


----------

